# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Premier League bất ngờ ấn định ngày trở lại vào 17/6

## Hellosaigon

Sau khoảng thời gian dài kiểm soát dịch bệnh và công tác chuẩn bị, ban tổ chức Premier League bất ngờ ấn định ngày trở lại vào 17/6 tới đây.

Hiện nay, dịch bệnh đã được phần nào kiểm soát trên khắp Châu Âu. Do đó, các hoạt động thể thao lại được cấp phép hoạt động sau thời gian dài cách ly. Nhiều giải đấu bóng đá lớn như Bundesliga đã bắt đầu khởi tranh trở lại. Sắp tới, người hâm mộ cũng sẽ được tận hưởng những trận cầu đỉnh cao từ Premier League.



Theo tờ Telegraph, ban tổ chức đang lên kế hoạch để giải đấu bóng đá lớn nhất nước Anh khởi tranh. Premier League được ấn định trở lại vào ngày 17/6 tới đây. Vòng 30 sẽ khởi tranh bằng 2 cặp đấu giữa Man City và Arsenal. Trong cùng khung giờ, Sheffield United cũng sẽ đối đầu với Aston Villa. Những trận đấu còn lại sẽ diễn ra vào ngày 19 và 20/6.

Hiện tại, ban tổ chức Premier League đang sắp xếp lịch thi đấu. Lịch này sẽ được gửi đến các đội bóng trong thời gian sớm nhất. Dự kiến, Premier League sẽ kết thúc vào đầu tháng 8 năm nay. Sau đó chỉ 1 tuần, chung kết FA Cup sẽ diễn ra. Thời gian này, các đội bóng đang ráo riết tập luyện để trở lại.

Premier League ráo riết chuẩn bị.

Thời gian này, ban tổ chức giải đấu đang ráo riết chuẩn bị. Trong đó, ban tổ chức giải đấu cho biết đã xét nghiệm 1.744 cầu thủ và nhân viên thuộc các đội bóng. Hiện tại, chỉ có 8 ca dương tính với Covid 19. Tất cả đều đã bị cách ly. Các cầu thủ còn lại vẫn đang trong thời gian tập luyện như bình thường.

Nguồn bài viết: https://tinbong247.com/premier-leagu...-lai-vao-17-6/

----------

